# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Time off between LGD-4033 cycles

## kriov11

I did 6 weeks of LGD-4033 from 3 to 8mg per day and then 4 weeks of Ostarine 25mg per day. Now I will do 4 weeks of Nolva 10mg and DAA as PCT.

I can't take bloods in my country.

How long break should I take before going for another cycle of LGD-4033?

I was thinking 4 weeks or 6 weeks off, then go for a new LGD-4033 cycle.

What do you think?

----------


## tice1212

> I did 6 weeks of LGD-4033 from 3 to 8mg per day and then 4 weeks of Ostarine 25mg per day. Now I will do 4 weeks of Nolva 10mg and DAA as PCT.
> 
> I can't take bloods in my country.
> 
> How long break should I take before going for another cycle of LGD-4033?
> 
> I was thinking 4 weeks or 6 weeks off, then go for a new LGD-4033 cycle.
> 
> What do you think?


What was ur results with that cycle?
I would wait 6-8 weeks off after ur pct. Ur pct is weak.. I would run 
[email protected] 50,50,25
[email protected] 20,20,10,10

----------


## kriov11

I gained about 20% on my lifts while I lost bodyfat and gained LBM. I'm at 170 lbs and weight was stable.

After LGD-4033 I did Nolva 40-20-20 for 3 weeks together with Ostarine. Also I did 1 extra week of Ostarine after 3 weeks Nolva (which I regret).

That's why I am going for only 10mg Nolva right now.. Maybe I should up the Nolva to 20mg?

Let me clarify:
LGD 1-6 weeks
Ostarine 6-9 weeks (25mg)
Nolvadex 6-9 weeks (40-20-20)
Ostarine week 10 (25mg) (only Ostarine this week)
Nolvadex 11-14 weeks (10-10-10-10)

----------


## kriov11

This guy: (can't link, google: uk muscle ostarine pct blood test) did Ostarine in PCT. 5 weeks after PCT his bloods were OK.

That's why I think I will do like this (I'm in week 13 now):

PCT:
Ostarine 6-9 weeks (25mg)
Nolvadex 6-9 weeks (40-20-20)

Ostarine 10 week (25mg)
Nolvadex 11-14 weeks (10-10-20)
Time off 14-19 weeks (5 weeks off)

Week 20: Start new LGD-4033 & S4 cycle.

----------


## tice1212

> This guy: (can't link, google: uk muscle ostarine pct blood test) did Ostarine in PCT. 5 weeks after PCT his bloods were OK.
> 
> That's why I think I will do like this (I'm in week 13 now):
> 
> PCT:
> Ostarine 6-9 weeks (25mg)
> Nolvadex 6-9 weeks (40-20-20)
> 
> Ostarine 10 week (25mg)
> ...


Ostarine is suppressive.
I would taper it down in the pct. Like
Ostarine 25mg, 15mg, 10mg 
Plus i would extended ur pct by 4 weeks if ur going to run ostarine during pct.

----------

